# Where NOT To Buy ATV Strobes... Please Read!!



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

I just wanted to let all who read this forum, about my experience with a company that sells ATV Strobes on Ebay. I paid $50 for the set and at first glance, they looked ok. After, of course, the MONTH it took me to receive them. So, I finally received the strobes and had them installed. When the installation was complete, I turned them on and guess what? The on/off button on the control box would not catch, not allowing the lights to stay on without me holding it down. I contacted the seller and they agreed to send me another one for another $8. I asked them why I had to pay for another one and all they said was, either send me another $8 or the old box and I will send you a new one. So, instead of shelling out another $8 for a new box or $8 to ship it back, I will just replace it with a different one. Besides, it only has 3 settings, 2 of which are really crappy. I would not recommend buying a set from these people. It says a lot about a company, if they can't even afford to spend $8 to keep customers satisfied. If you are looking for strobes, I would NOT recommend buying from them. The Sellers name on Ebay is Kash604 and they are out of Point Roberts, Washington. Spend the extra $10-$15 and get a better set from a company who takes care of their customers.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

You answered your own complaint, if the known good ones are 10-15 dollars more then? Lesson learned huh.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Everything I buy from Ebay has to be DIRT CHEAP....this way I expect ragged junk. I have scored a few used parts from ebay and had good results...if seller does not have at least 98% feedback; I dont buy.

I stay away from Ebay if I can.

lesson learned.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Everything I buy from Ebay has to be DIRT CHEAP....this way I expect ragged junk. I have scored a few used parts from ebay and had good results...if seller does not have at least 98% feedback; I dont buy.
> 
> I stay away from Ebay if I can.
> 
> lesson learned.


what was the feedback on the seller of the lights ?


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

They have a 97% feedback out of almost 400. Even with a 97%, I would expect better. Had I know these were going to be crap. I would have paid the extra to get a set of good ones.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for giving the members a headsup


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread but another vendor I would Google and do a lot of reading on before ordering from them is 4wheelonline.com.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

37Driver said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread but another vendor I would Google and do a lot of reading on before ordering from them is 4wheelonline.com.


what did they do?


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

I just ordered axixtec sled4. 4 heads and 4 brakets. I will post as soon as i install and give my opinion on these.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got some of these cheap lights that your talking about aswell.

Bought mine out of china. Yea thier cheap and you get what you pay for.

Really wish I woulda found the Axixtech lights system...Kinda upset with my self I didnt. Oh well...live and learn...and then try to sell your mistake to someone else that doesnt know any better.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Give John at xtremesidexside a holler. He sells quality blinkys. He lit up my brute for me. See avatar


----------

